# Releases list in XML format?



## somekool (May 31, 2007)

Hi there,

Thank you for the excellent service GBAtemp provides. I am a huge fan since the early days of the GBA. now owner of both a DS and a Wii and I recently got my EZ Flash V, I really appreciate following the news provided here.

anyway.... I wanted to ask you if it would be possible to access the release list in some parseable format? such as XML or equivalent.

that would be great. thanks


----------



## tjas (May 31, 2007)

Thats something I was thinking of to! that would be very usefull!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2007)

Until such a time there are several release dats such as connies (MS database: excel makes short work of it):
http://www.freewebs.com/emuconnie/
ADVANsCEnes:
(offline list is XML)
http://www.advanscene.com/
Advance-power do one as well:
http://www.advance-power.de/news.php

There are also tools to convert the savelist for the EZ5 to something that can be used in a spreadsheet.


----------



## somekool (Jun 7, 2007)

I cannot find the XML file you are talking about....

do you have full link (per plateform)

please


----------



## lagman (Jun 7, 2007)

Open a dat file in excel and save it as a .xml file


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2007)

ADVANsCEne is frame based so it does not generally serve to link to anything but the homepage, still:
http://www.advanscene.com/html/dats.php

http://www.advance-power.de/nds.php?content=datfiles

And connies are down the bottom of the page.


----------

